

The Programmer's Dream (A Ramble) - nbradbury
http://nickbradbury.com/2014/12/11/the-programmers-dream-a-ramble/

======
grownseed
While being equally clueless across the board, the main difference between
those in charge and those who are not, is that the former attempt to keep and
justify appearances, while the latter either can't be bothered putting in the
effort or trust that the "system" knows better.

It's the status quo that allows us all to perceive structure and progression
where there isn't any. It lets us believe that, as humans, we are not subject
to chaos and entropy the same way everything else is, that our supposedly
superior intellects let us transcend irrelevance.

It's the human comedy in all its glory, an amazingly funny one if you ask me.

------
Kevin_S
As a soon-to-be grad who is in business and not computer science, it rings so
true here as well. All I have really learned is not only do I have no idea
what I am doing, typically the higher-ups are half winging it most of the
time. Makes me feel a lot better at the end of the day.

------
Revex
This ramble made me think of an interview with Steve Jobs -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYfNvmF0Bqw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYfNvmF0Bqw)

Basically - Everything in life is made up of people who are no smarter than
you. And you can help shape reality and improve it.

~~~
murbard2
* varies for different values of "thing" and different values of "you".

------
ThrustVectoring
I think a big part of this is a tendency for people to get the interesting
parts of a project done, and then foist the rest of it off onto someone else.
This isn't always malicious - turnover and old code does it.

